# Bellator FC 53: Ramos vs Saunders



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 53
Date: Oct 08, 2011
Location: Miami, Oklahoma
Venue: Buffalo Run Casino
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com










MAIN CARD (MTV2)

* Luis Ramos vs. Ben Saunders (welterweight tourney semifinal)
* Chris Lozano vs. Douglas Lima (welterweight tourney semifinal)
* Darryl Cobb vs. Giva Santana
* Kenny Foster vs. Ronnie Mann

PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike.com)

* A.J. Matthews vs. Rudy Bears
* Raphael Davis vs. Myron Dennis
* Levi Avera vs. David Rickels
* Zak Laird vs. Luiz Nogueira
* Emanuel Brooks vs. Greg Scott
​


> ATLANTIC CITY, N.J. – Eight becomes four.
> 
> Four fighters remain alive and well in Bellator's season-five welterweight tournament following Saturday's Bellator 49 event, which took place at Caesar's Atlantic City in New Jersey and aired on MTV2.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25186/bel...zano-lima-welterweight-tourney-semifinals.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

These cards are awesome, more people should watch. Bazinga!


----------



## beezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Great show, really looking forward to Saunders vs Lima!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah so am I. This should be pretty good and I hope I can see it. I haven't been able to see one of the Bellator fight cards this season.


----------

